# Tedasshi's 1 year old son passed away :(



## brg240 (Mar 28, 2013)

My bro just told me this devestating news. I'm not sure if all of you know who Tedasshi is, but he's a Christian rapper part of 116 Clique. I've seen him perform a couple of times and he is a really awesome guy. You can tell he just loves God and he has a passion for reaching others.

I hope that you all would lift up in prayer our brother in the faith and his family. I can't even imagine how devestating this is. If you can give they're asking for donations.

from His Global voices


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 28, 2013)

So sad! They're in my prayers.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 28, 2013)

May the Peace of God be with him and his family.


----------



## Laela (Mar 28, 2013)

This is so sad to hear but I know that child is in a better place. My prayers with his father and the rest of his family...that God comforts their hearts


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 28, 2013)

His family will be in my prayers.  So sorry to hear this.


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 28, 2013)

Incredible heartbreak.  Keeping his whole family in prayer.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2013)

Our Prayer Team has this family in prayer.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Apr 2, 2013)

God bless him and his family

Protective Stylin' on y'all.


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Apr 2, 2013)

Praying....


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know this artist, but my condolences.  Praying. . .


----------

